
Scanning 147B rows/second: Groundbreaking benchmark from IBM Cloud - mtweak
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/cloud-computing/2016/10/speed-iaas-platforms/?social_post=615519811&fst=Discover&linkId=29802911
======
srikams
Great job Bitfusion!

